# If you have any interest in saving or improving your marriage...please read



## marriageforever (Feb 23, 2020)

My wife and I met in college and were best friends for years before we got married.

But from the moment we decided we wanted to be together forever, our initial dreams of happiness were crushed as we experienced problems and attacks from every angle. 

Over the course of a few short years, we faced every type of marital issue (explosive arguments, domestic violence, repetitive threats of divorce, abusive in-laws and extended family trouble, unresolved emotional problems from childhood, betrayal, lack of intimacy, infidelity, extreme financial stress, career troubles and even multiple periods of homelessness).

Our marriage was on the brink of divorce multiple times. We were in financial ruin, with no source of family support due to their relentless abuse, and we were constantly blaming each other for our problems for years. We were still together, but not even sure why. We often wondered why we even got married in the first place. We felt hopeless, but we didn't give up.

As children of a divorce and broken marriage, we naturally wanted to make our marriage a happily-ever-after story. But after a while of not living happily, we realized that we had to fight for our happy ending.

We learned everything we could to build and maintain the best marriage possible despite any obstacle.

The rebuilding of our marriage and our life didn't come easy, but not throwing in the towel was the best decision we ever made. Marriage isn't supposed to be hard, but we had to go through a lot to learn how it could be easy.

You may believe that your marriage is hopeless or even beyond dead, but as living testimonies, we're here to tell you that all hope is NOT lost!

What if we told you that your marriage can be restored to a level beyond your honeymoon days?

We don't want you to throw all of those years away. We hate seeing couples divorce.

Please, if you still have any interest in saving your marriage or improving it, comment below so we can help.

We'd love to help you and your spouse rekindle your marriage.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

marriageforever said:


> You may believe that your marriage is hopeless or even beyond dead, but as living testimonies, we're here to tell you that all hope is NOT lost!
> 
> What if we told you that your marriage can be restored to a level beyond your honeymoon days?
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM.

Can you elaborate on what you did to rekindle your marriage?


----------



## marriageforever (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey thanks for your question! Happy to help.

We started by healing our childhood wounds from the past. People will bring their childhood issues into marriage if they are not healed, which can wreak havoc and cause marital issues.

Also, we actually did the opposite of traditional advice. We believed we COULD change our spouse. We believed marriage DIDN'T have to be work. We decided we could heal each other's hearts and complete each other. We also decided to try to stop compromising and find ways to elevate our desires so we both win.

We decided we both could pursue happiness together instead of separately...since now we're one.

Pursuing happiness separately only worked as a single. 

And we did. We found our joint purpose and felt fulfilled together...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this a service that you provide? If so, do you have a website?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

If you've been lurking around TAM for very long, you might find there are a fair number of "regulars" who have similar life experience and have provided extraordinary help to those in need. Several names spring to mind but I wouldn't want to mention them while unintentionally neglecting others... but they're here, and they've provided personal attention to those in need.

Also, whom is speaking? "What if we told you that your marriage can be restored to a level beyond your honeymoon days?" Is we a husband, a wife, or an organization? So, like @EleGirl inquires, who or what are you? 

The help I've received on TAM has come from people who freely helped those in need rather than posting something that almost sounds like an ad for clients to come to them.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OP,

What book or website are you marketing?

Pls forgive if this supposition is wrong. 

So much generic information ais in the original post that it mirrors others internet wide that are self marketing or are a hire marketing group. 

Welcome to TAM either way. But if I'm not mistaken a promoter needs to register as such right off the bat.



You know, misrepresentation avoidance and all that.


----------

